# Long distance coyote.



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman and I are up north waiting for deer season and thought we would try to make a dent in th yote population. Two down so far. Yesterday morning Plainsman shot a male off his bed at 1128 yards, lengthwise front to back. Going to try to video one today.

Huntin1


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

That is a heck of a shot! What gun was he using?


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Lol I first read that as if he was laying bed and shot a yote.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I am going to guess that Plainsman used his 300 Win Mag for that shot. Man that guy is a heck of a shot! Give him a big high 5 from Fallguy for that one. I'll be up in your necks of the woods for deer season next weekend. Best of luck filling your tags.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

either that or the 6.5x284. Nice work man. not many can pull off a shot like that.  :thumb:

deano


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Hell, I can't even see that far, let alone shoot that far. One heck of a shot. Because I don't shoot long range, I'd be interested in knowing how much he'd have to raise up to make the shot. Anyway, congrats.I'm glad I'm not a coyote in North Dakota. :beer: 
Saskcoyote


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

saskcoyote said:


> Hell, I can't even see that far, let alone shoot that far. One heck of a shot. Because I don't shoot long range, I'd be interested in knowing how much he'd have to raise up to make the shot. Anyway, congrats.I'm glad I'm not a coyote in North Dakota. :beer:
> Saskcoyote


At that range I would guess he's dialing a turret. Either way that is a hell of a shot on a coyote.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice shooting plainsman, congrats! Totally out of my league... :thumb:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Plainsman says thanks for the comments. Rifle was his 300WM. He dialed in 31 MOA's up and 8 MOA's left for the wind.

Sorry about not posting more often, I'm doing this from my BlackBerry and service is spotty up here.

Hope you all have a good deer opener.

Huntin1


----------



## kill em (Feb 1, 2009)

Well hats off to him for making that shot!!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

oke:

Where's the "This thread is worthless without pictures" emoticon?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Huntin1...the real question is: How many lanterns did he have in his pack when he made the shot?  Ask him that for me....LOL. If he is confused have him think back to 2-3 years ago at the Bremen Tournament.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Fallguy said:


> Huntin1...the real question is: How many lanterns did he have in his pack when he made the shot?  Ask him that for me....LOL. If he is confused have him think back to 2-3 years ago at the Bremen Tournament.


Since that day I have been trying to minimize. It's tough when your a guy that thinks the kitchen sink should come alonge. After that tournament I went home and sold that bull barrel AR and bought a lightweight 16 inch. I wish I had bought a lightweight 20 inch. I gave up to much velocity.

I should fess up that there was a pair of coyotes. When you shoot at 100 yards and your warm barrel shots are 1/4 inch high it doesn't mean much. I seen the white patch on the male, put my crosshairs on that and run a 210 gr Berger VLD through him. The female not knowing what was going on run only 25 yards and stopped broad side. I could see the bullet hit dirt on the side hill and I could not have been more than an inch high. My old brain works a little slow so the next shot was the same. Then in my excitement to get another shot off I made the mistake of dialing down a whole inch. That nearly took her front toes off. Not knowing where the shots where coming from she run towards us. Another mistake: I'm running ranges and dialing hold but forgot about windage. To make a long sad story shorter I blew five rounds at her and never touched her.

Lets not talk about my other dumb mistakes. Like not leaving my gun behind and driving down for my archery stand. No I leave the 4X4 carry my gun, walk down, and carry the stand back. After that I could not lay down and shoot prone. Oh, well, one deer down three to go, but I have next week-end, muzzeloader, and archery to collect those extra three does. Now it's time to visit the friendly chiropractor.

Good luck and best wishes to all the rest of you. Have a great season.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

well i guess the old 300 isn't quite shot out then.  Nice work. That's a he// of a poke.

I've got a coworker that did a skip kill at a bit over 1100 with his 300wsm. Coyote was laying in his bed, he mis ranged and hit below the coyote on the hill, the bullet skipped up the hill to hit the coyote. Strangest thing.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> I've got a coworker that did a skip kill at a bit over 1100 with his 300wsm. Coyote was laying in his bed, he mis ranged and hit below the coyote on the hill, the bullet skipped up the hill to hit the coyote. Strangest thing.
> 
> xdeano


I have heard from those in the military that on shooting tests they are taught to aim at or under the target, and if they miss like that, the rocks or bullet skips will leave an imprint on the target and that counts. Seems odd but I guess if it causes damage to the enemy it works.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

[/quote]

I have heard from those in the military that on shooting tests they are taught to aim at or under the target, and if they miss like that, the rocks or bullet skips will leave an imprint on the target and that counts. Seems odd but I guess if it causes damage to the enemy it works.[/quote]

that shooting test would be perfect for you forest... oke:

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I should have taken more pictures, but here is his tail used as a wind indicator the next morning. No, I think his tail was all bloody. This tail is from the one riddled with the AR in 223. 
The pole is a little heavy. I just replaced it with a 12 ft crappie rod. It should fit in the Polaris quick attach holes along the edge of the box. We tried to calibrate the tail/wind using a digital anemometer. Close to straight out was 20+ mph, 60 degrees was about 15 mph, 45 degrees was about 10 mph. Now that the tail is dry and lighter I suppose that will not be the same. It's a half decent wind direction indicator though. I may have to buy one of those dumb little wind socks. I have one on top of my mail box post on a 12 ft crappie rod. I have been using that for 15 years or more. It helps me decide where to set up on deer, which of my favorite spots to call coyotes would be best etc.

Nothing great, but I liked the picture.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Awesome picture.

And now I want a Ranger for some reason.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Plainsman,

Where are the rest of the guns. I only see 2, you usually have a mess of them out on the hill.

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

xdeano said:


> Plainsman,
> 
> Where are the rest of the guns. I only see 2, you usually have a mess of them out on the hill.
> 
> xdeano


My truck has another four rifles, three handguns, and a shotgun in it. Oh, ya, and two bows. We went three days early and did a little bow hunting. No luck with bucks, but after rifle season started a 4X4 about 16 inches wide was working a half mile scrape line along an east west ridge 400 yards south of us. We shot two does within five yards of a ring of three scrapes and he didn't miss a beat. He made the east to west run in about a half an hour and headed back to do it all over again. I should take a tree stand and bow with me this week-end, but my son and grandson are going along and I think I would need a bigger camper and truck for the guns and ammo.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> that shooting test would be perfect for you forest... oke:


I heard that Bob Munden's next challenge is he is going to shoot a Reese's Pieces at 100 yards.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Oooh is that a challenge!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> Oooh is that a challenge!


Is that a question? oke:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

come on out! bring your camera.

I've seen Plainsmans old target book, i'm sure he could do it pretty easy also. There are a hand full of people that frequent this board that I know could hit a Reese's Pieces at 100 paces. I'd say make it interesting at 300yds.  A reese's measures approx .477" to .485". It probably wouldn't supprise you that I do have a couple bags of them laying around the house would it. :eyeroll:

xdeano


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah, but Munden would likely use a lever action and open sights.............or a six shooter. 

Not sure if I could hit a Reeses Pieces at 300, maybe 100.

I did ok on this piece.......










of brass. 

huntin1


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

SWEET :sniper: :bowdown:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> xdeano said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a coworker that did a skip kill at a bit over 1100 with his 300wsm. Coyote was laying in his bed, he mis ranged and hit below the coyote on the hill, the bullet skipped up the hill to hit the coyote. Strangest thing.
> ...


Haha. Yeah, it does work. And is mighty effective on little green plastic "army men" targets designed to fall over at the hit. Not terribly reliable though on flesh and bone.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

xdeano said:


> come on out! bring your camera.
> 
> I've seen Plainsmans old target book, i'm sure he could do it pretty easy also. There are a hand full of people that frequent this board that I know could hit a Reese's Pieces at 100 paces. I'd say make it interesting at 300yds.  A reese's measures approx .477" to .485". It probably wouldn't supprise you that I do have a couple bags of them laying around the house would it. :eyeroll:
> 
> xdeano


Hahahaha!

He even knows the dimensions of a reese's pieces! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

E l i ot.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

laugh it up...!

xdeano


----------



## Tom T (Oct 2, 2011)

xdeano said:


> well i guess the old 300 isn't quite shot out then.  Nice work. That's a he// of a poke.
> 
> I've got a coworker that did a skip kill at a bit over 1100 with his 300wsm. Coyote was laying in his bed, he mis ranged and hit below the coyote on the hill, the bullet skipped up the hill to hit the coyote. Strangest thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i've done the skip and kill on several red fox and 1 coyote.
heres one. 








edited to add... sorry for the pic Xdeano, but he is unique..... he's missing his nose oke: oke: eace:


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I have heard the same thing. we zero at 25M with the M-4 and plan to hit 300 yd+ targets. they calibrate the green army pop-up with a pellet gun so it stands to reason that we can kill with the same pellet gun(rimfire=coyote gun). but i think you have answered every low damage dog gun post ever we just gotta skip them in. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> A reese's measures approx .477" to .485". It probably wouldn't supprise you that I do have a couple bags of them laying around the house would it. :eyeroll:
> 
> xdeano


 :rollin: That made my day!


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> After that tournament I went home and sold that bull barrel AR and bought a lightweight 16 inch. I wish I had bought a lightweight 20 inch. I gave up to much velocity.


Plainsman, I'm thinking about building a bull barrel AR. What happened that you decided to sell yours?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It was too heavy. That is the reason most get rid of their bull barrels. Most do not like humping all that extra steel around with them when a shorter thinner tube will do just fine.

The word 'Kill' was invented by Chuck Norris. Other words were 'Die', 'Beer', and 'What'.


----------

